# Need some input for authors similar to Clive Cussler...



## mpillow/mpillow (Nov 10, 2009)

Dale Brown but not as technical as Tom Clancy...

Anyone like David Poyer?

Vince Flynn?

Anyone else in the similar vein?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Read Chuck Holton's fiction series. It's been compared to Clive Cussler. I have all of the Cussler books (in all three streams) and love them all.

Chuck's are the closest I've found to Clive's.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The "Brown" books (Angels and Demons, etc.) are very good. He has 3 I've read and one new one I need to get to reading. They are tech, and somewhat mystery.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Stephen Hunter was pretty good on the Bob Lee Swagger books, but some of his other books weren't as good. The movie Shooter was based on his book, Point of Impact.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

James Rollins is kind of similar.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

WEB Griffin, read them in order

John Sanford, suggested to read in order.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Book by Brinkley called 
" the Last Ship"

it is actually a survival related theme


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

try a book by an author named Brinkley called The Last Ship.

Its a survival related theme too/

Cusslers earlier books were his best- his latest stuff seems a bit too over the top,


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's an "if you like" list. 

http://www.blackstone.lioninc.org/ifyoulike.pdf

Find your favorite author and the list of writers with the same style.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Wilbur Smith!! I like his books better than Clive!


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I am an avid reader but horrible with author names (altho I did recognize Clive Cussler). As I was sitting here trying to remember names I decided to go to google.com and type in "If you like Clive Cussler try" (without the marks) and then hit enter. Many great authors and books came up along the same theme/genre as his


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Cussler's books have been going downhill since he stopped writing them himself.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

DaleK said:


> Cussler's books have been going downhill since he stopped writing them himself.


They vary some depending on the co=-author.

Are you reading all the different series? I'm rather liking the one with Cabrillo as chairman,


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I've read most of them Angie. Some of the "co"-authors are better than others, but still...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Then you just go back to the Meditterian Caper and start over.


----------

